# good deal chopin



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I just bought the Chopin Voxbox for .99 on amazon.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Good for you...................


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Musician said:


> Good for you...................


C'mon, the guy was just trying to share his enthusiasm.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

david johnson said:


> I just bought the Chopin Voxbox for .99 on amazon.


"Your next Mission Impossible assignment, if you choose to accept it" is to critique the recordings included.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

david johnson said:


> I just bought the Chopin Voxbox for .99 on amazon.


If you don't have it yet, you might want to look into a set of Rubinstein, who's famous in Chopin for good reason. I just did a search and noticed there's an 11-cd box for around $20.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Chopin-Co...=1379433570&sr=8-1&keywords=chopin+rubinstein

Happy listening in any case!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> "Your next Mission Impossible assignment, if you choose to accept it" is to critique the recordings included.


Exactement. My motto is always to strike-up-the-band, then quickly dive into critical review. To hell with due diligence. Full speed ahead to the rigors of blindman's bluff. Hold the deep-roast coffee, please.

View attachment 24964


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> C'mon, the guy was just trying to share his enthusiasm.


Sorry did I miss something...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

I like Rubinstein's Nocturnes, have the complete set. His playing is a bit 'classical' but I'm always rewarded when I listen carefully.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

david johnson said:


> I just bought the Chopin Voxbox for .99 on amazon.


What is the content of your box,that's what we want to know,


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

I too have seen the .99 Chopin box on Amazon.com & the other horribly-affordable-but-not-available-to-UK-ers-to-download-the-fantastically-cheap-issuings...and it sticks in my craw!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

moody said:


> What is the content of your box,that's what we want to know,


http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Piano-...&qid=1379572413&sr=8-1&keywords=chopin+voxbox


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

david johnson said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Piano-...&qid=1379572413&sr=8-1&keywords=chopin+voxbox


Looks good,I've always liked Abbey Simon.


----------

